
Ansible Container - geerlingguy
https://github.com/ansible/ansible-container
======
geerlingguy
The main point of this, to me (from the README):

    
    
        A Dockerfile is not much more than a script with hand-crafted shell commands.
        We're well past the point where we should be managing build processes with
        manually maintained series of shell scripts. That's why we wrote Ansible in
        the first place, and this is just as applicable to containers.
    

I have tried building Docker-based infrastructure solely with Dockerfiles and
shell scripts, and for anything but toy apps and really simple microservices,
you end up with 90's-era kludge of fragile build steps, and managing, tagging,
and updating Docker images becomes a nightmare.

I think using Ansible to build/manage images is a great idea—the actual
deployment/orchestration might be better managed by another tool, highly
dependent on your service and/or workflow, but Ansible can do that too, for
many use cases.

People setting up Kubernetes and a manually-managed Docker image pipeline for
simple one-page-apps or brochureware or CRUD apps seems like insanity to me...
am I the only one?

